# The WAAAAAAGH! of Grok da Splatterur



## CountChocula (Jun 4, 2011)

So I just went down to my local GW yesterday and bought the OnG battalion plus a box of dem dere Black Ork Boyz and da Big Boss emself, Grok. (Grok is the new black ork big boss finecast model) I was wondering, seeing as how this is my first real army in 8th edition (excluding about 600 points of VC) if anyone out there would be willing to support a fellow follower of Gork (and maybe Mork) and give me any pointers with the army? I have both the new army book and the 8th edition rulebook now but haven't gotten to read all the way through either of them yet. Any especially good Orky tactics or maybe units that dont work well *shakes fist at dem dere snotlings* Any advice of how the army works with the 8th edition rules or maybe things to look out for would be greatly appreciated! If it helps my two primary opponents will be DE and BoC. Thanks!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Given that the savage orc stuff and the arachnarok are new it's no surprise that they have shiny new rules to match their new kits and make them auto picks for [email protected] armies.
Other than that nice big hordes of boyz and loads of artillery works just as it did in the last edition.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

The Beasts of Chaos won't be much of an issue, but the Dark Elves will. Fortunately, you have the tools to help against them. Try to use the Arachnorok to get lots of channeling so you can keep them from casting certain spells that might wipe out half a unit.


----------

